# GW2 und Anti Aliasing...



## Blue-Hawaii (30. Januar 2013)

So hiho erst mal ,weiss leider nicht grad ob das hier passt oder unter dem Unterforum Grakas/Treiber,mal sehen 

Also mein Config steht unten und ich kenn mich auch so recht gut mit meinem Nvidia Treiber. Mein Bro hat fast den gleichen PC nur mit einer ATI 6850 Karte.
Nun hat er auch GW2 gekauft und das Spiel sieht einfach nicht so gut aus wie zb bei manchen Videos im Internet trotz High und Ultra Settings.
Was ich gesehen habe ist dass Anti Aliasing nur als FXAA verfügbar ist...was aber nur eine Nvidia darstellen kann,oder?? Das On und Off von dem Schalter bringt keine Veränderung auf dem Monitor.
Nun habe ich heute den neuesten Catalyst draufgepackt aber ich habe 0 Ahnung von dem Treiber,darum bitte ich jetzt um etwas Hilfe.
Wie kann man vom Treiber nen 4x AA zb forcen?? Unter 3D Einstellungen gibt es einen Tafel für General Settings und unten ist eine Fläche für Anwendungeinstellungen und DAS kann ich nicht anklicken...Wenn ich versuche gf2.exe einzufügen bekomme ich die Meldung das so ein Profil bereits existiert und Sie es damit überschreiben werden...
Hin oder her...einfache Frage, wie bekomme ich GW2 auf ner Radeon zu laufen mit AA ohne FXAA??


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Januar 2013)

Du hast eine NVidia-graka du brauchst einen NVidiatreiber. Ein Treiber für AMD-grakas wird dir nichts nützen.


----------



## drebbin (30. Januar 2013)

wie du es schaffst einen radeon treiber zu installieren würde mich sowieso zu allererst interessieren^^

geh  auf nvidia seite und lade den letzten für dich relevanten treiber, dann gehste ingame und  stelst bei aa erstmal fxaa ein und dann hast du weiter unten den genauen bearbeitungs grad msaa,ssaa usw


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es mal mit lesen.
Es geht um den PC von seinem Bruder welcher eine HD 6850 hat und bei ihm sieht es nicht sogut aus, also hat er dort erstmal den neusten Treiber installiert.

Zur Frage bezüglich FXAA: Nein das können beide benutzen. TXAA ist Nvidia-only 

Btw:
Du öffnest das CCC. Dort gehst du dann auf Einstellungen und wählst den erweiterten Modus. Danach auf Spiele und 3D Anwedungseinstellungen. 
Bei Anti Aliasing Modus wählst du "Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben" Darunter dann z.B. 2x, 4x oder 8x AA und gehst auf "Übernehmen"
Dann da Spiel starten, wenn du AA erzwingen kannst ,dann solltest du das Ergebnis dort auch sehen.


----------



## Frontline25 (30. Januar 2013)

soweit ich weis kann man in Gw 2 auch Supersampling einschalten ( Direkt in den Spiel Grafik einstellungen) muss man glaub auch Manuel da es nicht mitgeändert wird, schau mal nach ob du es findest (ist ein großer unterschiet)


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit lesen.
> Es geht um den PC von seinem Bruder welcher eine HD 6850 hat und bei ihm sieht es nicht sogut aus, also hat er dort erstmal den neusten Treiber installiert.
> 
> Zur Frage bezüglich FXAA: Nein das können beide benutzen. TXAA ist Nvidia-only
> ...



Dann habe ich in seiner Aussage was falsches reininterpretiert, ich dachte er spricht von seinem.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (31. Januar 2013)

Über die 2 ersten Antworten no comment 
Also kann mittlerweile ATI auch FXAA und somit ist die Einstellung korrekt, Supersampling ist ja SSAA oder? Ich glaube das ist etwas zu schwerwiegend für diese Karte wenn man das einschaltet aber versuchen tut ja nix,mal sehen ob es anders aussieht.
Die erwähnte erzwungene Einstellung bezieht sich dann auf die Gesamte Darstellung, ist es nicht möglich die AA nur für Gf2.exe vorzuprogrammieren?


----------

